# freebsd always hanging at efi framebuffer information.



## retro (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi, I'm new here, and I have been trying to install FreeBSD on my virtual machine for a while, but the problem is that FreeBSD always hangs on the boot screen, more specifically at the EFI framebuffer information. I have a screenshot of the issue and I tried a lot of things:
change the devices from virtio to something else;
disable acpi;
using bios instead of uefi.
all of these didn't work at all, and when i tried to boot freebsd from bios, qemu gave the following error:

```
KVM internal error. Suberror: 1
emulation failure
KVM internal error. Suberror: 1
emulation failure
KVM internal error. Suberror: 1
emulation failure
EAX=000f4eea EBX=00000000 ECX=000002ff EDX=00000003
ESI=00000000 EDI=00000000 EBP=00000000 ESP=00006ce0
EIP=000fd0a0 EFL=00000006 [-----P-] CPL=0 II=0 A20=1 SMM=0 HLT=0
ES =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
CS =0008 00000000 ffffffff 00c09b00 DPL=0 CS32 [-RA]
SS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
DS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
FS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
GS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
LDT=0000 00000000 0000ffff 00008200 DPL=0 LDT
TR =0000 00000000 0000ffff 00008300 DPL=0 TSS16-busy
GDT=     000f62c0 00000037
IDT=     000f62fe 00000000
CR0=00000011 CR2=00000000 CR3=00000000 CR4=00000000
DR0=0000000000000000 DR1=0000000000000000 DR2=0000000000000000 DR3=0000000000000000  
DR6=00000000ffff0ff0 DR7=0000000000000400
EFER=0000000000000000
Code=58 53 0f 00 e8 bf 39 ff ff c7 05 5c 53 0f 00 00 00 00 00 f4 <eb> fd fa fc 66 b8 00 db 00 00 8e d8 8e d0 66 bc f8 fa 00 00 e9 52 f9 66 54 66 0f b7 e4 66
EAX=000f4eea EBX=00000000 ECX=000002ff EDX=00000002
ESI=00000000 EDI=00000000 EBP=00000000 ESP=00006ce0
EIP=000fd0a0 EFL=00000002 [-------] CPL=0 II=0 A20=1 SMM=0 HLT=0
ES =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
CS =0008 00000000 ffffffff 00c09b00 DPL=0 CS32 [-RA]
SS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
DS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
FS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
GS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
LDT=0000 00000000 0000ffff 00008200 DPL=0 LDT
TR =0000 00000000 0000ffff 00008300 DPL=0 TSS16-busy
GDT=     000f62c0 00000037
IDT=     000f62fe 00000000
CR0=00000011 CR2=00000000 CR3=00000000 CR4=00000000
DR0=0000000000000000 DR1=0000000000000000 DR2=0000000000000000 DR3=0000000000000000  
DR6=00000000ffff0ff0 DR7=0000000000000400
EFER=0000000000000000
Code=58 53 0f 00 e8 bf 39 ff ff c7 05 5c 53 0f 00 00 00 00 00 f4 <eb> fd fa fc 66 b8 00 db 00 00 8e d8 8e d0 66 bc f8 fa 00 00 e9 52 f9 66 54 66 0f b7 e4 66
EAX=000f4eea EBX=00000000 ECX=000002ff EDX=00000001
ESI=00000000 EDI=00000000 EBP=00000000 ESP=00006ce0
EIP=000fd0a0 EFL=00000002 [-------] CPL=0 II=0 A20=1 SMM=0 HLT=0
ES =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
CS =0008 00000000 ffffffff 00c09b00 DPL=0 CS32 [-RA]
SS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
DS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
FS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
GS =0010 00000000 ffffffff 00c09300 DPL=0 DS   [-WA]
LDT=0000 00000000 0000ffff 00008200 DPL=0 LDT
TR =0000 00000000 0000ffff 00008300 DPL=0 TSS16-busy
GDT=     000f62c0 00000037
IDT=     000f62fe 00000000
CR0=00000011 CR2=00000000 CR3=00000000 CR4=00000000
DR0=0000000000000000 DR1=0000000000000000 DR2=0000000000000000 DR3=0000000000000000  
DR6=00000000ffff0ff0 DR7=0000000000000400
EFER=0000000000000000
Code=58 53 0f 00 e8 bf 39 ff ff c7 05 5c 53 0f 00 00 00 00 00 f4 <eb> fd fa fc 66 b8 00 db 00 00 8e d8 8e d0 66 bc f8 fa 00 00 e9 52 f9 66 54 66 0f b7 e4 66
```
Is there something I can do to solve this issue? Sorry for my broken English.


----------



## acheron (Jul 26, 2021)

It seems similar to the boot problem described here: PR 209821. Other relevant PRs / review:
PR 256722




__





						⚙ D30828 EFI boot: Fix boot freeze on some systems
					






					reviews.freebsd.org


----------



## retro (Jul 26, 2021)

i think i also should upload my qemu launch script here, because there's probably something there that makes freebsd hangs at the boot: https://pastebin.com/irK1MdMf


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 7, 2021)

acheron said:


> … boot problem described here: …



Also maybe FreeBSD 251866 – Because the loader.efi modified the size of EFI_STAGING_SIZE, vmware could not start the system above FreeBSD 12.2


----------

